# Killdeer Dove Fields



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

What's the condition of them? I'm thinking about making a drive but hoping someone has been there and can let me know if it's worth it. Thanks.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I drove through Killdeer a week before the opener, the same area's that were dove area's in the past are being maintained the same. My best luck for doves there has been around the Res and bodies of water. Not a lot of doves but steady, take a chair and iced tea.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll be heading out here in a minute after I finish my lunch and pack my gear. I hope it's worth the drive.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm here now. The fields look good to me. I drove by every dove field and the majority of the whole hunting areas, I have not seen a single dove. I'm set up in a dove field right now, plenty of sparrows flying around but no doves.


----------

